# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Ảnh đẹp du lịch >  Mộc Châu, hoa đào bất ngờ nở rộ chớm đông - moc chau hoa dao no

## yeuhanoi

*Dù còn vài tháng nữa mới Tết nhưng trên những nẻo đường ở Mộc Châu đã rộ sắc hoa đào rừng. Các bạn trẻ và những đôi uyên ương chọn miền đất cao nguyên để chụp ảnh đã có khoảnh khắc khó quên ở đây.*























Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo tour * Hà Nội - Hòa Bình - Mai Châu - Mộc Châu - Hà Nội (3 ngày 2 đêm - Giá 1.450.000 VNĐ/Khách)* - *Ha Noi - Hoa Binh - Mai Chau - Moc Chau - Ha Noi (3 ngay 2 dem - Gia 1.450.000 VND/Khach)*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Mộc Châu* - *tour du lich Moc Chau*

 Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Mộc Châu click vào *du lịch Mộc Châu* - *du lich Moc Chau*

----------


## tamtre

ảnh cưới đẹp quá

----------


## Meoluoi9x

Sắp đến tết rồi  :cuoi1: 
Lại được ngắm hoa đào

----------


## Mituot

Hơn 2 tháng nữa là tết thôi  :cuoi1: 
Nhìn hoa đào lại có cảm giác tết rồi

----------


## loplipop

Nhìn lại thấy sắp đến mùa hoa đào rồi  :cuoi1:  hehe

----------

